# Toilet training after stupidly starting off on puppy pads



## Zirach (9 February 2011)

Following on from recommending puppy pads, I take it back!!

We started off our pup on them and at first all was well, weeing and pooing on the pad, however now that I am trying to wean him off of them and get him to go outside with our other dog, we have gone backwards somewhat.

I have tried slowly moving the pad to the door, and taking him outside regulaly, after food, after play, after...well just about everything but he is now totally confused and pooping and weeing once again on the floor, this time not always on the mat.

He does wee outside and has pooped outside (lots of evidence) and the majority of the time I stand next to him saying 'wee wee' and looking a bit of a nit wit, praising him loads when he does do it outside.

Maybe I am expecting too much, he is only 12 weeks old - can he actually control his bladder as yet bless him?

I am at a bit of a loss here as I am not sure if we are heading the right way, how long it should take etc. and so forth, so any tips, experiences much appreciated.

Thanks guys!


----------



## scally (9 February 2011)

Oh come on what breed where is the photo and you kept him a secret!!!!


----------



## Zirach (9 February 2011)

Hi - have no idea how to post pics on a thread im afraid! I am trying to save a pic of him on my profile album so have a look there.

Hope you ok


----------



## Zirach (9 February 2011)

Has this worked??


----------



## littlemisslauren (10 February 2011)

We tried to use pads but B ate / shredded them so we stuck to paper.

We never encouraged her to use the paper but she was praised when she did if that makes sense?. The paper was at the back door by 12 weeks but it stayed there for a good few weeks because B doesnt make any fuss when she needs the loo... she just slinks off.

12 weeks is still very little, we just made sure wees and poops outside were a HUGE game. I have perfected my wee wee dance  Accidents in the house were picked up / cleared without a fuss.... therefore it became soooo boring to poop in the house but mummy does a crazy dance when they go outside.

Also do you crate train? It made a huge difference for us.


----------



## Booboos (10 February 2011)

Unfortunately that is the problem with using pads, but we all live and learn! 

I would start again from the beginning as if the puppy is not house trained. Throw away all the pads, take her out very frequently and as soon as she wakes up, eats/drinks or finishes playing. Keep an eye on her at all times, or when unsupervised keep her in a small place like a crate that she is unlikely to soil. Don't say wee-wee to MAKE her go toilet, she doesn't speak English! Say wee-wee WHEN she is going to the toilet to associate the word with the behaviour, the reward to ensure the behaviour is encouraged. Once she reliably wees outside then you can start trying to see if she will respond to the word and produce the behaviour. When she soils in the house say nothing, just clean up thoroughly.


----------



## smiffyimp (10 February 2011)

Crate training is great - pup wont pee in his bed - but needs regular turn outs like you're doing. With my Setter - who got all confused (and still does at 5!) clicker training was the way. She wee'd outside, got a click and a treat and we cracked it.


----------



## Zirach (10 February 2011)

Thanks guys, he is used to being in his crate, but I think the issue is that the crate is too big there is lots of room in it and he does wee and poo in it at times (especially during the evening). It is the one we had for our lab. Maybe I need to get a smaller one and do as suggested.

Thanks for all of your advice - will keep going!


----------



## Dogbetty141 (10 February 2011)

Im not expert far from it but have been reading up alot and apparantly the size of crate is vital. Enough room for them to be able to turn around in and lie down at full stretch but no bigger. As if its too big they will use one side for sleep and the other for toilet.

Goodluck.


----------



## Zirach (10 February 2011)

Dogbetty141 said:



			Im not expert far from it but have been reading up alot and apparantly the size of crate is vital. Enough room for them to be able to turn around in and lie down at full stretch but no bigger. As if its too big they will use one side for sleep and the other for toilet.

Goodluck.
		
Click to expand...

Thats excactly what he has been doing, this does make sense. Will sort it all out this afternoon and get everyone at home involved in taking outside and using all of the abovwe advice. Thank you so much everyone, I just want to make sure I get it right for him.


----------



## CAYLA (10 February 2011)

Pads are actually fine aslong as (you do not allow) the pup to soil on them, the idea is to place them near the door and watch for the puppy heading for them, the get up scoop puppy up and place puppy outside . you are aiming to teach the pup to head for "the door".
As suggested you def need a smaller crate (smallest you ca get away with or find something to divide the one you have (you can buy crate dividers)
I have a puppy guide that covers toilet training if you think it will aid you, Pm me your e.mail addy.
Also be mindful of not over feeding the pup and don't feed food after 6pm, this helps toileting over night.


----------



## Zirach (10 February 2011)

Cayla - have pm'd you! Thank you so much


----------

